

How to End Gamergate - srslack
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2014/10/how_to_end_gamergate_a_divide_and_conquer_plan.single.html

======
vezzy-fnord
It's refreshing to see an article that criticizes GamerGate while still
acknowledging the validity of many of its constituents' concerns (giving out
specific examples) and how the hyperbole against it has only snowballed it
further.

That said, the article contradicts itself in that it simultaneously tries to
point out that GamerGate is nowhere near as big as it's made out to be, but
also makes sweeping statements like "America is GamerGate" and makes the
entire scandal sound quite grandiose.

